# Time to Grow



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

New year new journal.

I will be starting new (second) cycle at the weekend so I thought I would start a new journal to track my progress. This time I will be running test and tren for 12 weeks.

I've lost 1 lb since finishing my last cycle and lost 1 rep on bench press and the same on dead lift, but I think this is down to having the best part of 3 weeks off and my diet not been great over that time.

I more than happy for people to give advice and tell me were i'm going wrong, I wont get upset.

Planed cycle

tri test400 - 800mg EW weeks 1 - 16

tren E - 300mg EW weeks 1 -12

adex 0.5 e2d weeks 2 - 15

hcg 1000iu EW weeks 3 - 15

pct will be as follows if i dont deside to cruise.

Nolva 20mg for 4 weeks

clomid 100mg for 2 weeks then 50mgs for 2 weeks

Current states

Weight 15 st 1lb

Will take measurments at weekend and put up.

Current lifts

Bench Press 160kg for 3 reps. Best 160kg for 4 reps

Squat 200kg for 3 reps

Dead lift 250kg for 3 reps. Best 250kg for 4 reps

Will take some current pics at the weekend but here is one taken about 3 weeks after i finished my last cycle and I'm about the same condition now.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good mate my only question would be if its your second cycle why such a high dose? Is there a reason?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Also would be interested to know your first cycle and what your daily diet looks like or if you can be assed maybe the macros?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

sunn said:


> Looking good mate my only question would be if its your second cycle why such a high dose? Is there a reason?


No reason, I was going to just run test at 800mg EW but decided to add the tren as well to see how things go. Trial and error really.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

sunn said:


> Also would be interested to know your first cycle and what your daily diet looks like or if you can be assed maybe the macros?


First cycle was straight test E at 500mg EW for 12 weeks. Will put diet up later when I back at pc.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Diet. I dont really count macros just try to keep high ish protein and if l feel like I'm putting to much fat on i'll lower cals or not gaining enougth I add more in. Its really all down to what my body and the mirror is telling me.

To give you an idea here is what i had yesterday. This is pretty much the same if I on cycle or not.

Meal 1 wetabix x 4, pint of milk, 50g whey

Meal 2 6 preached eggs (3 whole 3 whites) on toast

Meal 3 chicken 200g, boiled potatoes, veg, (this could be with rice or pasta) depending were i'm working this meal is sometimes a CNP pro mass Shake

Meal 4 The same as Meal 3 + Muller rice pot

Meal 5 Yesterday was Beef, rice and veg but is normally any type of meat or fish with rice, pots, or pastan and veg (whatever the other half makes for tea)

Meal 6 Peanut butter sandwich, Protein shake.

Will add extra protein shake in after training.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Goals. Were I would like to be come summer time (6 months time).

-Some were around 16st so about 1st heavier.

-300kg Dead lift

-180kg Bench press

-220kg-230kg squat

These I think are acheivable, what do you poeple think?

Chest tonight.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and triceps last night went ok but finding fly movements painful in my right bicep, will have to keep eye on it and take or easy as I don't want an injury at the start of my cycle. First pin last night by the way.

Chest

Bench press

Warm up

100kg x 10 x 2 sets

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

Incline DB

55kg each side x 8 x2 sets

Incline BB press

100kg x 10 x 2 sets

Straight arm fly machine

100kg full stack x 8 x 3 sets

Would normally add weight to stack here but biceps was pain doing movement so left at the stack.

Triceps

Tricep push downs

Heavy stack

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Under hand grip tricep push downs

Light stack

75kg x 10 full stuck

75kg + 5kg plate x 10 x 2 sets

Single arm push downs

35kg x 10 x 2 sets.

Back later today. Will have to see how my right bicep holds up.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

looking well mate , keep it up


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Very strong lifts mate!

Good luck, subbed!


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

good progress man strong!! my motto eat big get big! looks like your doing well mate. do you take other supps such as bcaa etc?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

chris27 said:


> looking well mate , keep it up


Cheers mate


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Very strong lifts mate!
> 
> Good luck, subbed!


Thanks mate, goal is strength and size at the minute do not going to bad.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

rich-k- said:


> good progress man strong!! my motto eat big get big! looks like your doing well mate. do you take other supps such as bcaa etc?


Cheers and yeah i do. bcaa, joint support, fish oils and multi vits at the minute.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back tonight.

Dead lift went ok but bicep still not right so held back on the rest really and did not train biceps this time.

Dead lift

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 5

Wide grip pull down

75kg x 8

85kg x 7

90kg x 7

BB row over hand grip

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

Straight arm pull down

75kg x 8 x2 sets

T bar row station

50kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Of to the gym for a leg session.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs

Squat

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 6

180kg x 4 would of liked 6 but wasn't to be.

Hack squat

160kg x 8

200kg x 8

240kg x 8

260kg x 6

Lying single leg curl

30kg x 12 x 3 sets

Leg extensions

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Lying leg curls

50kg full stack x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Two days rest down so shoulders tonight, feeling good but arm is still not right so will see how it goes.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Well shoulders last night was not good, the pain in my arm when press over head was to much so stopped. Its very strange, it was fine when i did anything else. Going to leave anything that uses arms for the next week to see if it gets any better and just do legs. If it doesnt then will go and see someone about it.

The workout

Shoulders

Seated DB press

12.5kg x 10 this felt totally fine.

30kg x 2 shooting pain in upper arm so stopped which fuked me off as I would normally go up to 57kg at this.

Thought i would try the plate laoded should press to see if was down to getting the weight up.

Tried 40kg each side (can do 80kg) but still alot of pain so left alone.

Seated side laterals. Started light to see how it was and felt total fine.

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

Bent over rear laterals

25kg x 10 x 2 sets

27.5 x 10

Single arm forward raises cables

15kg x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

nice chris, you will enjoy tren.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> nice chris, you will enjoy tren.


Just coming to the end of second week but i've not trained for a week and half because i hurt my arm so not much to report yet.

Starting back tonight although arm is not 100% so I'll be taking it easy for a couple of session to see how things go. Plus I itching to train.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Just coming to the end of second week but i've not trained for a week and half because i hurt my arm so not much to report yet.
> 
> Starting back tonight although arm is not 100% so I'll be taking it easy for a couple of session to see how things go. Plus I itching to train.


lol not good being injured! be prepared for ridiculous strength gains. and your head might get mashed up a bit. mine seems to be ok second time around, but first time my head was a mess lol


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol not good being injured! be prepared for ridiculous strength gains. and your head might get mashed up a bit. mine seems to be ok second time around, but first time my head was a mess lol


Yeah its a right fuker 1 week into cycle aswel. Head is total fine at the minute but I'm only two weeks in.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Yeah its a right fuker 1 week into cycle aswel. Head is total fine at the minute but I'm only two weeks in.


you'll probably start getting nightsweats after 2nd or 3rd jab.. those are enjoyable... not


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So first session after hurting my arm and first proper chest session this year. Did not go to bad a little pain but total manageable and I didn't push it to much.

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

Incline bench

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

Straight arm fly machine

100kg full stack x 10

100kg + 5kg plate x 10 x 2 sets

Plate loaded bench press machine

20kg each side x 20. 30seconds rest

20kg x 20

Triceps

Tricep push downs heavy stack

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Reverse grip tricep push downs light stack

75kg x 10

75kg x 10.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back last night decided to drop dead lifts for a couple of weeks and do rack pulls instead.

Back

Rack pulls

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 6

260kg x 6

280kg x 2 PB really could of got number 3 here dont know why i stopped.

Wide grip pull downs

75kg x 10

85kg x 10

85kg x 8

Straight arm pull down

75kg (full stack) x 10

75kg + 5kg plate x 10

75kg + 10kg plate x 8

T Bar row

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

Hammer grip pull down

60kg x 12 x 3 sets with short rests


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and triceps

Chest

Bench Press

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 2 hit the bench on the way up of the second rep and put me right of my stride.

Decline bench machine

3 plates each side x 12

4.5 plates each side x 8

5 plates x 6

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

Incline bench

100kg x 8 could feel me arm twinging doing this so stop and moved on

Straight arm Fly machine

100kg full stack x 8

100kg + 5kg plate x 8

100kg + 10kg plate x 8

plate loaded bench machine

20kg a side x 25 reps 30 second rest

20kg x 20 reps 30 second rest

20kg x 18 reps

Triceps

Push downs Heavy stack

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Close grip bench

60kg x 12 x 3 sets

Reverse grip pushdowns light stack

75kg full stack x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back tonight and really didn't have the energy, but it didn't go to bad in the end.

Back

Rack pulls

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 6

260kg x 3

280kg x 3 PB

300kg x failed will get this in the couple of weeks.

Wide arm pull down

75kg x 8

85kg x 8

90kg x 8

Low pullie row

90kg x 8

100kg full stack x 8

100kg + 5kg plate x 7

Seated one arm row machine

6 plates each side x 8 x 2sets

DB row

57.5kg x 8

65kg x 8


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

After aweek of bad guts due having gasto something of ofter were the stomach acid comes out the stomach and causes bad cramps and sickness. Also my diet as be right off, I've been lucky to get 1000 cals in a day.

Saturday I felt ok so throught it was time to get down the gym. Wasn't expecting much after been ill alweek but it didn't go to bad.

Saturday Chest and tricep

Chest

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 4

DB bench

57.5kg x 8

60kg x 8

Decline press machine

4 plates a side x 10

4 plates x 8

Straight arm fly station

100kg full stack x 10 x 2 sets

Triceps

Tricep push downs heavy stack

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

60kg x 6 PB

Reverse grip push downs light stack

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

85kg x 8

Dips

Me x 15

me x 15


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday Back and Biceps

Back

Rack pulls

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 6

220kg x 3

260kg x 1

300kg x 1 PB now to get it right from the floor

Wide grip pull down

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

Bar bell row

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

Seated row

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

Bent over 1 arm DB row

62.5kg x 8

70kg x 8

Biceps

DB curl

20kg x 12

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

DB hammer curls

30kg x 8

30kg x 8


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had the day of work yesterday so i decided to train first thing in the morning (9:30), then i realised why i dont train in the morning. Had no energy at all compared to training late afternoon.

Also still getting a pain in my upper right arm when pressing over head and only then.

Shoulders

Plate loaded over head press machine

2 plates a side and pain started in arm so stopped

Seated side raise

Couple of light sets to see how arm was and no pain at all.

20kg x 10 + 12.5kg x 8 x 3 sets

Bent over rear delts

25kg x 10 x 2 sets

27.5kg x 10

Forward rasies with BB

25kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2 sets

Biceps

BB Bicep curls

50kg x 10 + 30kg x 8 X 3 sets

Had to finish here as I was going to pick up my new car


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Stomach not to good again today.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

strong lifts and looking good for it too, how old are you and how long you been training?

also what did you gain on your first cycle? I'm planning on doing my first cycle on test e at some point soon.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

rovermb6 said:


> strong lifts and looking good for it too, how old are you and how long you been training?
> 
> also what did you gain on your first cycle? I'm planning on doing my first cycle on test e at some point soon.


Cheers mate, I'm 34 and train on and off mainly off since I was 15. Had about 5 years off then started again coming two years ago, was like I had never trained before.

Gained 13Ib on my first cycle and keep most of it.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Cheers mate, I'm 34 and train on and off mainly off since I was 15. Had about 5 years off then started again coming two years ago, was like I had never trained before.
> 
> Gained 13Ib on my first cycle and keep most of it.


you mentioned maybe staying on test after your next cycle, did you struggle through pct or you just staying on for gains?

we the same age and I'm considering a test cycle soon, just I'm concerned about about not recovering properly after cycle as at our age natural test is in decline anyway.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking great there matey. Keep up the good work and progress. :thumb:


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

rovermb6 said:


> you mentioned maybe staying on test after your next cycle, did you struggle through pct or you just staying on for gains?
> 
> we the same age and I'm considering a test cycle soon, just I'm concerned about about not recovering properly after cycle as at our age natural test is in decline anyway.


I was fine through pct and recovered well, although it was a smaller cycle than this one.

As i said in my first post i lost like a rep or 2 here and there and weight was down 2Ib at the end pct but i can live with that as I was still in a much better postion than I would have been if i didnt run a cycle.

I just want to try a cruise and then cycle again later in the year so i can compare. After that I'll be have some time off.

I'm running Hcg thoughout and with a proper pct after cycle i dont see recovery been a problem (hopefully).


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Looking great there matey. Keep up the good work and progress. :thumb:


Cheers matey


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Bit of a leg session yesterday.

Squats

Bar x 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 12

Hack squat

160kg x 12

180kg x 12 x 2 sets

Lying leg curls

Full stack x 15 x 3 sets

Leg extension

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

Had a massive lower back pump at the end, had to hang around the gym for a while before I could drive home.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back was done on Sunday, nothing to shout about pretty much the same as last weeks.

Shoulders done tonight. No ohp as my arm still hurts a little and I don't want to set it off again.

Seated side raises

17.5kg x 12 drop 10kg x 12 x 2 sets

20kg x 12 drop to 10kg x 10

Shoulders burning already as this point

Standing bent over raises

25kg x 12 x sets

25kg x 10 drop to 12.5kg x 10

Forward raises BB

25kg x 12 x 2 sets

25kg x 12 drop to 15kg x 12

Upright row

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

Biceps

DB curl

22.5kg x 10 x 2 sets

Preacher curls (cables)

55kg x 10 x 2 sets

Single arm preacher curls

25kg x 8 x 2 sets

Hammer curls

25kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10

25kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10

Completely shot now but feels good.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest today went really bad, my strength for some reason has taken a big dive in my left arm.

I know my diet has been off because of my bad stomach but its been ok this week so got the cals in. And why just my left arm.

I mean I really struggled to bench 120kg which is normally a warm up set.

If anyone has an idea were I'm going wrong or what's going wrong it would be greatly appreciated.

There is no pain just total loss of strength.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not trained since Saturday due to the injector going on my van which should have been a ten minute job, until half snapped off in the engine and i spent all week after work try ing to get it out. I'll be paying someone to do it next time.

Take me boy swimming tonight so will be back at the gym tomorrow. Hopefully a weeks rest has done me well so we will see tomorrow.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not posted for a little while but still been training and everything is going ok apart from still got the problem with me left tricep.

Finally got an appointment with the doctor to see about my arm.

Trained legs tonight

Leg press

200kg x 8

280kg x 8

360kg x 8

400kg x 8

440kg x 6 PB happy with this.

Hack squat

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

220kg x 8

Standing leg curl

20kg per side x 8 x 3 sets

Legs were done right in, was glad that I went the gym in my van because I wouldn't have been able to get down in to the car.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So just got back from the doctors and she told me pretty much what i thought that i have trapped a nerve and there is not much that there can do it will just take time. Should get strenght back anywhere from 6 weeks + not over night, but if it gets any worse over the next couple of weeks to go back for more tests.

Was expecting to be told not to train but got the oppsite. Was told to keep training just take things easy and build back up slowly as it will help.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest was trained on Thursday this week and there was a little improvment so happy things are now going in the right direction again. Although i do think it's going to take a while to get back to were i was.

Chest

Bench Press

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

keeping it light still and not pushing to hard at the minute until my arm is work better.

Incline smith machine

60kg x 15 x 4 sets

Incline fly

25kg x 8 drop 12.5kg x 10

27.5 x 8 drop 12.5kg x 10 x 2 sets

Cable fly

35kg(aside) x 12 drop 25kg x 12 x 3 sets

Plate loaded bench press machine

20kg (aside) x 12 x 3 sets

Triceps

Tricep push down (short rests)

75kg (full stack) x 20

75kg x 15

75kg x 12

Single arm push down

30kg x 10 x 3 sets

left arm really struggling now but it is what it is so will just have to get on with it.

Close grip bench

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Training went well this weekend now i can see an improvment in my left arm I feel motivated again.

Back and Biceps Saturday

Back

Deads

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 3

220kg x 6

Wide arm pull down

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

BB Bent over rows

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 10

Hammer grip pull downs

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 9

Seated 1 arm row

5 plates 100kg per side x 10

6 plates 120kg x 10

6 plates x 10

Biceps

Preacher curls

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

DB curls

22.5kg x 10 x 2 sets

Hammer curls

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

Sunday Shoulders traps

Seated plate loaded shoulder press

1 plate per side x 10

2 plate per side x 10 this was my sticking point with my bad arm do felt easy so.

3 plates per side x 6 only got the 6 but couldnt get one two weeks ago so happy.

Seated side raise

17.5kg x 12 drop 12.5kg x 12

20kg x 12 drop 12.5kg x 12

20kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 12

Standing bent over rear delts

22.5kg x 12 x 2 sets

22.5kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 12

DB forward raises

15kg x 12 x 3sets

Traps

Upright row

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

Shrugs

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 16


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs last night, felt sick after which is always a good sign.

Leg press

160kg x 10

240kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 8

400kg x 8

440kg x 6

Hack squat

180kg x 8

220kg x 8

240kg x 8 eyes felt like there were going to pop out from staining here.

Lying leg curl (30 second rest)

full stack x 12 x 3 sets

Single leg extension very slow and strict

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 10


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest an triceps yesterday and there was a little more improvement in the strength in my left arm, so i'm still happy things are getting better.

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 6 ok nowhere near were i was but alot better than 3/4 weeks ago when i couldnt do 1.

100kg x 12

Incline bench press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 9

Incline fly (drop sets)

25kg x 12 drop 12.5kg x 12 (3 sets)

Cable cross over (triple drop sets)

35kg x 12 drop 25kg x 12 drop 20kg x 12 (2 sets)

Machine bench press

20kg per side x to failure (2 sets)

Triceps

Single arm push downs

25kg x 12 (3 sets)

Push downs

full stack x 12 (3 sets)

Close grip press

60kg x 12 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Saturday I was back day and didnt go exactly to plan. This was because me and the other half decided to take my two year old girl with us so we could train together. We normally take in turns, I'll mind the kids and she goes then she minds the kids and i go but as we only had one we would take her with us. Now we have done this in the past we just wait until she is ready for her afternoon sleep put her in the car she falls asleep then put her in the push chair and she will just sleep why we train.

Not this time she woke up as soon as we walked in and trying to train with a two year old spotter isnt easy.

Just to point out the gym is quiet on a Saturday afternoon I wouldnt take the kids if it was busy.

Back

Dead lifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 6 this felt easy should have went for more reps

Wide arm pull downs

75kg x 10

85kg x 10

90kg x 10

Had a little break here as my spotter (two year old) wanted to sit at the protein bar and have a shake.

BB row over hand grip

140kg x 8 (2 sets)

BB row underhand grip

100kg x 10 (2 sets)

Hammer grip pull downs

80kg x 10 (2 sets)

Sunday Shoulders

Shoulders

Plate loaded shoulder press

20kg per side x 20reps

40kg x 12

60kg x 8 two more than last week so arm is getting stronger

60kg x 6

Seated side raises (drop sets)

20kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 12 (3 sets)

Bent over rear delts

25kg x 12 (3 sets)

Standing side raises very slow drop sets

12.5kg x 12 drop 10kg x 12 drop 7.5kg x failure (3 sets)

Biceps as i didnt do them on Saturday

DB curl

22.5kg x 10 drop 12.5 x 10 (2 sets)

Cable preacher curl

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg full stack x 8

Single arm cable preacher curl

35kg x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer curl DB

25kg x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained Chest and triceps last night and strength is still coming back in my arm, at this rate I hopefully will be back to full strength within 4/6 weeks.

Chest

Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 4 first time i've tried this since trapping my nerve so would have been happy with just 1 or 2

Incline bench

80kg x 12 (3 sets)

Incline fly

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5 x 10 drop 20kg x 10

Straight arm fly machine

90kg x 8 (2 sets)

95kg x 8

De cline bench machine

120kg x 8 (2 sets)

Triceps

Push downs (heavy stack)

45kg x 12 (2 sets)

reverse grip push downs (light stack) drop sets

75kg (full stack) x 10 drop to 50kg x 10 (2 sets)

Close grip bench

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

Left arm really feeling it compered to right, but is still getting stronger. Feeling much happy with how workouts are going again.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Train back and bicepas on Saturday.

Back

Dead lift

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 3

220kg x 6

Wide arm pull down

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

95kg x 9

Straight arm pull down

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

BB row

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 10

Seated row

90kg x 10

95kg x 10

95kg x 9

Biceps

Cable preacher curl

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

DB curls

22.5kg x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained Shoulders on Sunday and Legs on Tuesday can remember exact numbers but there were much the same as Last weeks. Legs was hard work as l went out partying on Sunday night and as I must omly drink twice a year I'm still recovering now.

Tonight is going to be Chest and Tris so we'll see if there is any more improvement in my left arm.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Did the usual training this past week chest was better again 140kg for 5 so getting back to were I was. Back on saturday but no deads as my back was pumped to death for some reason.

Didnt train shoulders on sunday as usual as I had a full body workout on monday with the other half for a bit of a change and i dont get much of a chance to train with her which i enjoy as she trains better than a lot of the lads in my gym.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Bit of a leg session on Wednesday, did nt have much time but still managed to be wobbly on the way out with a bit of a sicknees feeling so not bad in a short time.

Trained Chest and Triceps on Thursday And i'm very happy with how it went, couple of weeks and I be fully back.

Chest

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 3

Incline DB press

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Incline fly

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

Straight arm fly station

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

plate loaded press station

20kg per side x failure (3 sets)

Ticeps

Tricep push down (heavy stack)

45kg x10 (2 sets)

Dips

body weight x failure (2 set)

Single arm push down (light stack)

30kg x 12 (2 sets)

30kg


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back and Biceps on saturday not bad but still couldnt get 260kg Dead lift well got it 10mm 0ff the floor but couldnt get it any further.

Back

dead lift

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

260kg x fail

240kg x 3

Wide grip pull down

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Straight arm pull down

75kg x 10 (3 sets)

Seated row (cables)

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 12

Hammer grip pull down

70kg x 10 (3 sets)

Seated row station

80kg each side x 10 (3 sets)

DB bent over row

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Biceps

DB curl

15kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 10

Preacher curl

60kg x 10

70kg x 8


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday was delts and traps.

Did DB shoulder press for the first time in about 3 months since hurting my arm, so wasnt expecting much but went better than I would have hoped.

Delts

DB shoulder press

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 7 Happy with this as like I said its been 3 month. My best is 57kg x 8

Military shoulder press

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

Standing side raises

17.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

Seated bent over rear delt raises

15kg x 12 (3 sets)

Cable side raises

10kg x failure (2 sets)

Traps

Seated trap station (single arm)

40kg aside x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

Shrugs hold at top

130kg x 12 (3 sets)

Face pulls

75kg x 12 (2 sets)

75kg x 12 drop 50kg x 12

Shoulders in bits today


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Woke up about 1 oclock with the worst cramp in my left calf, never had cramp like it before. I'm still limping around now.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs tonight.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs last night.

Leg press

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

240kg x 10

320kg x 8

360kg x 8

400kg x 8

440kg x 5 droped 1 rep on last week but not to worried

Hack squat

160kg x 10

200kg x 10

240kg x 9

Leg were about ready to drop off by now.

Lying leg curl

full stack x 12 (3 sets)

Leg extentions

40kg x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

chrisch said:


> First cycle was straight test E at 500mg EW for 12 weeks. Will put diet up later when I back at pc.


How much weight did you gain and manage to keep from your first cycle ?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> How much weight did you gain and manage to keep from your first cycle ?


My starting weight for my first cycle was 14st 3lb and I finished at 15st 2lb so put on 13lbs and my starting weight for this cycle was 15st 1lb so only lost 1lb during time off. I currently sat at 15st 7lb but had a couple of problems at the start of this cycle so should have been more but it is what it is and I over them so things are going better now.

Here is a link to my first cycle pages there is a before and after picture at the bottom of the 6th page.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189551-chrisch-journal-my-first-cycle-6.html


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Friday was chest and triceps

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

140kg x 6

Incline DB bell press

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

Incline fly (drop sets)

32.5kg x 10 drop 17.5kg x 10

35kg x 10 drop 17.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

Straight arm fly station

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Decline press station

40kg per side x till failure (3 sets)

Push downs (heavy stack)

45kg x 10 (2 sets)

Close grip bench

60kg x 15 (2 sets)

Single arm pull downs

30kg x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Saturday was Back and Biceps.

Been digging in the garden all day so was alittle tired to start with but saying that wasn't a bad session.

Back

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 3

220kg x 8

Wide arm pull downs

80kg x 12 (3 sets)

Straight arm pull downs

75kg x 10 (3 sets)

Bent over BB rows

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 (2 sets)

Hammer grip pull downs

70kg x 10 (3 sets)

Plate loaded seated row station

60kg per side x 10

80kg per side x 10 (2 sets)

Biceps

DB curl drop sets

22.5kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10

25kg x 10 drop 12.5 x 10 (2 sets)

Preacher curls

60kg x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday was Delts and Traps not a bad work out, 2nd week OHP in 3 months and managed the 52.5kg DBs so happy with that.

Delts

DB shoulder press

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

52.5kg x 7

Standing Military press

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Side Raise (drop sets)

17.5kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10

20kg x 10 drop 12.5 x 10 (2 sets)

Seated bent over rear delts (drop sets)

15kg x 10 drop 7.5kg x 10

15kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10 (2 sets)

Traps

Upright row cables

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Seated trap station

60kg per side x 10 (2 sets)

70kg x 10

DB shrugs

45kg x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

WTF. Weight been sat at at 15st 7lbs for a couple of weeks so I upped cals this week to get things moving again, weighed myself this morning and I'v lost 5lb sice saturday not happy.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just seen this great lifting going on! Subbed!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Just seen this great lifting going on! Subbed!


Cheers mate appreciate the comment and welcome.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Look good there mate, bit of a bruiser look to ya


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Look good there mate, bit of a bruiser look to ya


Cheer mate, not a look I'm going for but I think I can take that as a complement.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would mate, it is one


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest ant Triceps last night, not a bad session.

Chest

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5 lack of concentration at the start held the bar way to close together more like close grip press.

140kg x 7

Incline DB Press

50kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 7 drop to 37kg x 5

Incline fly (drop sets)

35kg x 8 drop 17.5kg x 8 (2 sets)

30kg x 12 drop 17.5kg x 8

Fly station

90kg x 10 (3 sets)

Press station

20kg per side x failure (2 sets)

Triceps

Push downs (heavy stack)

45kg x 10 (2 sets)

Single arm push downs

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 10

Close grip bench

60kg x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good session that mate.

How long you been training?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Good session that mate.
> 
> How long you been training?


Cheers bud, first stepped foot in a gym when I was 15 (I'm 34 now) but with working away a lot never really got any were. But after about 5/6 years of doing very little to nothing I rejoined a gym 2 years ago come the end of May. Started to take it a bit more serious then as I have a settled life now.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do you train mate???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

S


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> How do you train mate???


I do a 4 day split but not set workouts or rep range, always go with how I feel at the time. That way IMO I always get the most out of my sessions. Use to train heavy all the time but had a couple of injurys start of the year so can't lift as much as I was but getting back there slowly.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> I do a 4 day split but not set workouts or rep range, always go with how I feel at the time. That way IMO I always get the most out of my sessions. Use to train heavy all the time but had a couple of injurys start of the year so can't lift as much as I was but getting back there slowly.


So as long as you hit everything in 4 days your a happy chappy?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> So as long as you hit everything in 4 days your a happy chappy?


Pretty much yeah. As long as I get every group in once a week and when I walk out the gym i feel like I couldn't have put anymore effort in then I'm happy.

It's working well for me at the minute.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep it up then mate


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Saturday was Back and Biceps, had a bit of a twing in my lower back so left dead lifts out for this week.

Also had a bit of a quick session as i had my 4 year old lad with me.

Back

Wide grip pull down

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Bent over row

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

Hammer grip pull down

80kg x 10 (3 sets)

Plate loaded seated row

5plates each side x 10 (3 sets)

Biceps

DB curl

22.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

25kg x 10

single arm preacher curl

20kg x 10 (2 sets)

22.5kg x 8

Me little lad had finished workout and said i had to keep up as it was time to go home.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday was Delts and traps

Delts

Seated Smith over head press

bar x 20

40kg x12

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

Standing militry press

60kg x 12 (3 sets)

Side raises (drop sets)

20kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

Seated bent over rear raises (drop sets)

15kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 drop 12.5 kg x 10 (2 sets)

Traps

Cables upright row

65kg x 10 Hold at top (3 sets)

Seated trap station

60kg each side x 10 (2 sets)

70kg x 10

DB shrugs

35kg x 10 hold at top (3 sets)


----------



## petebarnes16 (May 21, 2012)

OFF TOPIC DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SET UP A NEW THREAD ON HERE OR TOPIC


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Just to add started winni on Sunday 75mg a day.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats some ****ing weight on your BOR there mate


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Thats some ****ing weight on your BOR there mate


Yeah its not bad, not the strictest of form but I feel it more on this with heavier weight more than with tight form.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs last night. Got 2 PB and after stuggling with the two minute drive home had to have a lie down for half an hour so i didn't throw up. So all and all a good session.

Legs

Leg Press

160kg x 12

240kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 8

400kg x 8

440kg x 7 PB Hopefully get 8 next week then I'll go up in weight

Hack Squat

200kg x 8

240kg x 8

260kg x 6 PB

Legs were really feeling it now.

Single leg extention

20kg x 12 (3 sets)

Lying leg curls

Full stack + 5kg plate x 15 (3 sets)

Had to have a sit down for 15 min before drive home.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

1st post after a long time lurking, just to say that is some impressive weight you're moving!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good weight on pressing too mate

You don't squat?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> 1st post after a long time lurking, just to say that is some impressive weight you're moving!


Thanks for popping in and your first post. Yeah my lifts are getting better but still want more, but dont we all.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Good weight on pressing too mate
> 
> You don't squat?


Yes mate just having a bit of a change with Leg press. Goal is it hit 500kg then I'll start squating again. Was getting real bad lower back pumps thats why I'm giving it a rest for a while.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

To much tbol


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

You could say that my legs are a little stiff today. Think I need to but some walking this morning to get them working again. Good job its chest tonight.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What you do for a living mate?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> What you do for a living mate?


I'm a electrician for a large car part manufacture on a large site, from my office if you walk around the outside its just over 1.5 mile. So i end up doing about 5 to 10 mile a day walking thats why you'll see very little cardio in my log.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was only asking cos I wondered if you were sat at a chair all day


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> I was only asking cos I wondered if you were sat at a chair all day


No mate far from. Do have the odd day were I get stuck in the office doing paper work but not to often.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Right bit of a catch up. Friday was Chest an d triceps

Chest

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

140kg x 6

Incline DBs

50kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

55kg x 7

Icline fly (drop sets)

35kg x 10 drop 20kg x 10 (2 sets)

30kg x 12 drop 20kg x 12

Fly station

90kg x 10 (3 sets)

Press station

20kg per side x Failure (3 sets)

Triceps

Push downs (heavy stack)

45kg x 10 (2 sets)

Single arm push downs

35kg x 12 (2 sets)

Close grip bench

60kg x 15 (2 sets)

Will put up saturday and sunday later.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good pressing on incline dbs after your flat bench

Impressive


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Good pressing on incline dbs after your flat bench
> 
> Impressive


Cheers matey, Its not my best was doing 62.5kg after 160kg bench before I trapped my nerve and it all disappeared. I'm a little stuck on my bench at the minute just dont seem to be able to get past this point.

Saturday

Back and Biceps

Dead lift

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 1

220kg x 7

Wide grip pull downs

60kg x12

80kg x 12 (3 sets)

T bar row

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 6 been a greedy here should have just went to 130kg

Straight arm pull down

Full stack x 10 (3 sets)

Hammer grip pull downs

70kg x 10 (3 sets)

Seat row station

100kg per side x 8 (3 sets)

Biceps

DB curls

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10 (2 sets)

Preacher curls

60kg x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's your gear history mate?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> What's your gear history mate?


Dont have much of one, this is only my second cycle. First was 500mg of test per week for 12 weeks which ended october last year then this one which i started in january. Stop after 4 weeks as what I know now was the tren making me bad, so got that out of system and have been running test at 1g since then with a 4 week run of var about 8 weeks ago and now winni started 1 week ago until end of cycle which is in 4 weeks or there abouts.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's was the var?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

It was ok only ran it at 50mg per day as it was the first time i had try it, felt more muscular if you know what i mean.

Will do it again but at high dose something like 75/100mg.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday Delts and traps

Delts

DB shoulder press

50kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 6

Was hope to get the 55s up, i will next week

Standing militry BB press

60kg x 12 (2 sets)

70kg x 10

Standing side raises (drop sets)

20kg x 12 drop 12.5 x 12 (2 sets)

20kg x10 drop 12.5 x 9

Seated bent over rear delts (drop sets)

17.5kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10 (3 sets)

Traps

Upright row Cables Hold at top

55kg x 12 (3 sets)

Seated trap station (single arm)

60kg x 12 (2 sets)

70kg x 12

Standing trap station

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 7

Shoulders burning like hell. Happy days.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty damn strong aren't ya!

How much are you weighing now then? Apologies If you've already posted it.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Pretty damn strong aren't ya!
> 
> How much are you weighing now then? Apologies If you've already posted it.


No apologies needed mate, been up and down abit lately. Sat at 15st 7lb on Monday.

Was stuck at 15st 6lb a couple of weeks back so up cals from 3500 to 3800 and weight went down? so up to around 4000 now and weight as gone back up a little. Trying to keep it lean so will stick at this for a couple of weeks then see were I'm at.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed legs last night so decided to go this morning before work. In the gym at 6:00 and only had 40 minutes to train as had to be at work by 7:00.

With this in mind i thought that instead of doing a full leg session would done just squats 10 sets, high reps (up tp 20) working up to 140Kg. Wasnt a great first hour at work feeling like that I'm about to be sick (normally I would have lie down when i get home after a leg session).

Also remembered why i stopped do squats, the back pumps after are a fuking killer.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a sickly bloated stomach all day been finding hard to get me food down.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

10 sets of squats sound lovely bro


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> 10 sets of squats sound lovely bro


Feeling sick for the first hour of work was nice, don't think I'll be doing legs before work again.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I train before work every session


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't know how you do it. First time I've done it as the gym as just started to open at 6. It will just just small muscle groups from now on.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love it.

Grab yourself a decent pre workout and get banging


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Friday. Chest and Biceps for a little bit of a change.

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

140kg x 5

little bit stuck at this at the minute so going to change it next week, may do DB or lower weight and higher reps. Not sure what but will try some thing different to get moving again.

Incline DBs

50kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

57.5kg x 7

Incline fly (drop sets)

35kg x 10 drop 20kg x10

35kg x 9 drop 20kg x 8

30kg x 10 drop 20kg x 8

Cable cross over (drop sets)

35kg each side x 12 drop 25kg x 12

40kg x 12 drop 30kg x 12

40kg x 9 drop 25kg x 12

Biceps

DB curl (drop sets)

22.5kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 10

25kg x 10 drop 12.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

Cable preacher curl

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 9

Single arm preacher curl (cables)

35kg x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer curls (drop sets)

25kg x 10 drop 10kg x 12

27.5kg x 10 drop 10kg x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back done today. Biceps were dead at start from training them yesterday but didn't really effect the session.

Back

Wide arm pull down

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 10 (2 sets)

T bar row

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 10

Straight arm pull down

75kg x 12 (3 sets)

Low pull seated row

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

80kg x 12

Hammer grip pull down

60kg x 12 (2 sets)

Seated row station

160kg x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a good delt session today, got PB on DB shoulder press.

Delts

DB shoulder press

50kg x 10

55kg x 8 felt easy so decided to go for the big one.

60kg x 5 not so easy but very happy with this PB.

Standing military press

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

Standing side raises

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 11

Seated bent over rear raises

15kg x 12 (3 sets)

Upright row cables

55kg x 12 hold at top (3 sets)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You have a spot with those overhead db presses?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> You have a spot with those overhead db presses?


Two lads pass the DBs up and 1 of them in the spotter position but all reps completed with no help.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had some thing on after gym last night so decided to do chest instead of legs so i didnt feel so worn out after and will do legs on friday.

Chest

DB bench press

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

62.5kg x 8

65kg x 6

Incline DB press

50kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

55kg x 8

Incline fly (drop sets)

35kg x 8 drop 20kg x 8

35kg x 8 drop 20kg x 8

35kg x 6 drop 20kg x 8

Cable fly

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Done in and out. Chest had a nice pump after DB press, Going to be doing Db instead of BB for a while.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed back this weekend as it was my little girls 2nd birthday. Legs were done on Friday no numbers but ok session.

Shoulders done yesterday

DB shoulder press

52.5kg x 10

55kg x 9

60kg x 5 was hoping for the 6 but got cramp in my leg on about the 2 rep so was happy to get to 5.

Standing military press

60kg x 12 (3 sets)

Standing side raises

20kg x 12 (3 sets)

Seated bent over rear delta

15kg x 12 (3 sets)

Upright row cables

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

Biceps

Preach curl

60kg x 10 (2 sets)

DB curl

22.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

Single arm preach curl

20kg x 10 (2 sets)

Seated two arm curl

15kg x 10 (2 sets)

Had a real bad stomach again today hope its not starting again.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Haven't got time for the gym tonight so was going to go this morning but I sleep in. Will have to make sure I go tomorrow morning.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Been to busy to put up workouts this week but all donepretty much the same as last week part from chest were i got two PBs. The first was 70kg DB bench press for 4 reps with a 5th with a bit of a spot then followed by 62.5kg incline press for 7 reps.

Really pleased at getting the 70kg DBs up for the first time there the heavest in the gym. Going to work up to 10 reps with them then go back to the BB.

Also finished cycle this week and started to cruise this week @ 200mg test E10D. Will get the other half to do some end of cycle progress pics this weekend.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained chest on friday as per, but Saturday and Suday I was training with the other half so did full body work outs of sorts with her.

Saturday did Legs (quads) and shoulders

Sunday did legs (hams) and back

Enjoyed doing something different and I can feel it all over today.

Back to normal this week so legs on Wednesday.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs on Wednesday

Leg Press

120kg x 20

200kg x 12

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 10

400kg x 8

440kg x 8

460kg x 5 PB only 2 more plates till half a ton (500kg)

Hack Squat

200kg x 8

240kg x 8

240kg x 8

Leg extensions (Single leg)

20kg x 12 (slow reps) (2 sets)

Standing single leg curl

25kg x 12 slow reps (2 Sets)

lying leg curl

full stack x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Yesterday was chest and triceps

Chest

DB Bench Press

52.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 10

70kg x 5 Thats a PB

Incline DB Press

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

Straight arm fly machine

Full stack (100kg)+ 5kg plate x 8

100kg + 15kg x 8

100kg + 20kg x 8 PB

Cable Fly

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Plate loaded press machine

20kg per side x to failure (about 25 reps) 3 sets

Triceps

Push downs (heavy stacks)

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Smith station close grip press

60kg x 12 (3 sets)

Seat over head tricep press (cables)

50kg x 12 Stopped here as was to little

60kg x 12

65kg x 8

On a side note a lad I've not see down the gym for 6 months told I've put some size on since i last seen him and one of the "big lads" told me that i was looking big. Always nice to hear.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had earache for the past 2 days now really starting to get on my nerve.

Legs tonight


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not train for about 3 weeks due to been to busy with work, death of my nana and starting to build our new extension. Things just a little quieter now so back on it tonight, its friday so chest it is.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

The week ends training.

Friday Chest and Triceps.

DB bench press

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5

Incine DB press

55kg x 10 (3 sets)

Straight arm fly station

105kg x 8

115kg x 8 (2 sets)

Cable cross over (drop sets)

40kg x 12 Drop 30kg x 12 (3 sets)

Triceps

Close grip bench (smith)

60kg x 12 (3 sets)

Push downs

80kg x 10 (2 sets)

Saturday Back

Wider grip pull down

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10 (2 sets)

Straight arm pull down

75kg x 10 (3 sets)

T bar row Hammer grip

120kg x 12

140kg x 9

130kg x 12

Seated row station (2 arm)

80kg per side x 10 (2 sets)

Seated row station (single arm)

80kg x 10 (2 sets)

Sunday delts and bi's

Seated DB over head press

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

Over head press (smith)

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 8 drop 60kg x 4

Side rasies

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 10

bent over single arm rear delts-both arm rear delts

25kg x 12 drop to 12.5kg x 12 (3 sets)

Upright row (cables hold at top)

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 9

Not a bad weekend training after about 3 weeks off. Legs to be trained tomorrow and going to start squating again.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs tonight went good, started squating again first time for 5/6 months and hit a PB.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

220kg x 1 PB felt strong so

240kg x fail. Really thought I was going to get this, will get this next week and going to get 250kg with in 2 month

Leg extensions

4 sets

Leg curl

4 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Missed 2 weeks of training due to starting to build our extension, but now that that founds are pretty much done i should have more time between work and building to get away to train.

Back to gym tonight a nd as its friday that will be chest and tris. Going to go back to the bar instead of DBs for a while as well.

Also started new cycle 800mg of test 400 and 450mg of tri tren 150 per week.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good progress in your first cycle pics there interested to see your pics after using tren...interesting read mate keep up the good work!!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

sunn said:


> Good progress in your first cycle pics there interested to see your pics after using tren...interesting read mate keep up the good work!!


Cheers mate, progress been slow but steady over the pass couple of months but hopefully next couple of months going to up me game (as long as the new extension dosent get in the way to much).

Would like to be just over 16st by october time, i'm 15st 10 now so that would be 2st in 1 year and lower fat which I would be v happy with.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

This weeks training as been good. Lower back was a litle stiff on leg day so didn't push sqauts as much as I would have liked. Got a PB on Dead lifts, finally got 6 plates a side (260kg) been chasing this for a while now and felt strong so even went for 270kg but failed.

Chest I started to use Barbell again after about 4 month (since i hurt my left arm) and was pleased that 160kg went easy so much so that my spotter talked me into going straight for 180kg which i nearly got just needed a little spot to finish rep, so I'll be trying that again tonight and have hopes of getting it this time.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Right I've been very busy of late so i not been posting.

Been missing to much gym time to so thats going to have to change. I've been really busy at work then coming home and building my extension, so what i think i'm going to have to do is get out of bed early and go to the before work. the only problem with is that i will only have time for a 30 minute workout but it should be fine and better than missing it all together.

Saying that what time i have had in the gym as went well.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Training been a little better this pass week, to say i've made it down the gym at least.

Chest and back done friday and saturday, good session but nothing to go shouting about. Legs yesterday went well got PB on squat which is always nice.

Legs

Squat

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 3 PB

240kg x 1 PB

Legs press

320kg x 12

360kg x 10

400kg x 6

Laying leg curl

45kg each leg for 10 then straight into 45kg for both legs to failure (3 sets)

Front squat on smith machine

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

Legs completely beat.

Hopefully going to do shoulders before work tomorrow.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Managed to get my ass out of bed and go to the gym before work, was even sat there 5 minutes early waiting for them to open.

I find it so much harder training at 6 in the morning, just dont have the energy levels i do at 6 in the evening. Wouldn't try the weight i lift at night in the morning so its lifter weight and higher reps (12 to 15). But i must say altho i only had 30 minutes or so to train I had a good session.

Train shoulders light weight high reps and short rests.

Started with Seated shoulder press on smith machine, Seated side raises, Standing bent over single arm rear delts, Up right row on cables hold at top and finish of with so standing militarly BB press.

Hunger this morning is at lot more than normal, already eaten most of my days packed lunch.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Made to the gym again this morning before work for a quick back session but no deads.

Same as yesterday high reps, lighter weight and shorter rests. I think this is the only way I could train at 6 in the morning and save the heavy weights and low reps for the evens when i have more energy. Saying that it I'm liking this early morning train at the minute.

Back

Like i said no deads as I don't like doing high reps as it sets my lower back of but heavy weight is ok so I'll do them at the weekend. Wide grip pull down, Seat hammer grip row, Hammer grip pull down, Straight arm pull down, Seated row station and DB row.

Back still feels heavy now, in a nice way.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

No training today, day of rest.

Back to training in the afternoon tomorrow so a heavy chest session it will be.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Friday night was chest night, been full of cold al day so wasnt expecting much but turn out to be a not bad workout.

Chest

Bench press 6 reps per set worked up to 150kg x 6 reps

Incline bench Drop sets

120kg x 6 dt 100kg x 6

130kg x 6 dt 100kg x 6

140kg x 5 dt 100kg x 5

Incline fly Drop sets

37.5kg x 10 dt 20kg x 10

40kg x 10 dt 20kg x 10

42.5kg x 8 dt 20kg x 8 42.5 kg is a PB

Straight arm fly station

3 sets 100kg x 8

Then same tricep work, Close grip bench, push downs and single arm pull down.

Sunday was legs again didnt feel like i was going to have the best work out as i had been up n down ladders all day working on the house. Anyway wasnt as bad as i throught.

Squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 3

220kg x 3 Felt easier than last week will go for 4 next week

Hack sqaut

200kg x 8

240kg x 8

260kg x 6

Laying leg curl

40kg each leg x 10 then straight into 40kg both legs x failure (3 sets)

Straight leg deads Dumbbells

50kg dbs (100kg) x 10 (3 sets).

Shoulders this morning before work, 30 minutes in and out

Standing Militry press Drop set 80kg x 12 dt 60kg x 10 3sets

Seated Side Rasies 20kg x 10 (3 sets) + drop set on last set DT 10kg x 10

Bent over standing one arm rear delts 20kg x 12 (3 sets)

Upright row on cables 50kg x 12 hold at top. (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Thursday morning train back before work got work to find out I'd left my meals at home, wouldnt have been a problem usally as I would have gone home for it or went to the shops to get more. i forgot i was on a course all day with only dinner provided with was only a couple of sandwiches or should i say bread and butter as there was hardly any filling and a pork pie.

Back training went will for a morning session altho the gym was 10 minutes late opening had to rush run quick than normal and I normally only get 30 minutes ish to get round.

Had day off work yesterday to get some brick laying done on the extension as I've falling behind a little.

Its Friday so chest this afternoon after work.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

This weekends training or lack of. Did chest on friday which went well, Managed 150kg bench for 7 reps which is a PB for that weight. But apart from that didnt make it to the gym anymore over the weekend.

I'll be they in the morning.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Training over the pass two weeks have been pretty bad due to a number of reasons, 1st i've been working on the extension, 2nd i've had flu which im just about over. 3rd is I've pull my left shoulder so not be able to use us me left arm for anything heavier than a pen. This is feeling much better now so going to try so light work in the morning and see how things go.

Diet has been off due to the flu as well.

Had to have me dog put to sleep as well over the weekend as she was riddled with cancer which as been quite upsetting and put the gym to the back of my mind.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Started new cycle yesterday of tri test 400 and tri deca 300. Hoping the deca will help shoulder recover sooner, altho it is feeling alot better today.

Never try deca before also, will see now i react with it.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So finally made it back to the gym last night and trained chest. Not good at all.

Strongth in my left arm has gone again (same problem as the start of the year) and really struggled to bench 100kg for 10 reps, I did 150kg for 8 only just over 3 weeks ago before i did my shoulder.

I think i know what has done my shoulder in after talking to one of the lads down the gym about it and what i had been doing before it fuked up. I think it was behind heads seated shoulder press on the smith, the reason been is i've got a dislocated collar bone on that side and putting weight on it in that position is trappping a nerve or something becasue my collar bone is out of position. Aslo the last time i did this exercise was about the same time i fuk my shoulder the first time.

The guy that told me this is what he think is pretty knowledgeable about these things and it the best anwser any as been able to give me.

Was hoping to do a charity bench press comp down the gym at the start of december were you bench you weight for as many reps as you can. Its between our gym and the owners gym in the next town. Last year i came 2nd out of our gym and 5 over all, that was with 25 reps at 95kg so i'm no were near that at the minute so i've got some work to do this next month to get back up to strength.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

First leg session after 3 weeks off and not to bad at all. Shoulder hurt a little when squating with the weight of the bar on it buit not enougth stop stop me.

Squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 3 was hoping for 4 but happy with that for this week as i'd been up and down scaffold all day so legs were a little tired.

Leg press

360kg x 8

400kg x 8

440kg x 6

480kg x 4 + 1 spotted

Stiff leg deads on 4" platform.

100kg x 10

140kg x 8 for 4 sets

Legs were in bits. all good though.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> First leg session after 3 weeks off and not to bad at all. Shoulder hurt a little when squating with the weight of the bar on it buit not enougth stop stop me.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Beastly squats mate!

Beastly everything tbh. Your one hell of a strong guy


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Beastly squats mate!
> 
> Beastly everything tbh. Your one hell of a strong guy


Cheers Mate, Although I cant press for sh!t at the minute but hopefully won't be to long before that is back up.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained Chest last night and things are getting better, not any were near back to normal but getting better so can only be happy with that.

Went back to DBs as with the bar a felt like me right arm was doing all the work.

DB press

35kg x 12

40kg x 12 this felt easy

50kg x 3 only got to 3 and left arm just desided to stop.

Inclined DB press

This felt easier than flat, it must be the angle.

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

My right arm could easy be still pressing 70kg which is annoying

straight arm fly

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 7

DB incline fly

35kg x 8 (3 sets)

Biceps

Ez bar curl

worked up to 50kg x 8

single arm preacher curl cables

30kg x 8 (3 sets)

DB curls

17.5kg x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not up dated for a while.

Training been going good and strength was coming back to my arm/shoulder nicely well until tonight anyway.

Started dead lifting again as pain in shoulder had gone. Weights were feeling light and was thinking a new PB was on the cards maybe 270-280kg. That's was until the 3rd rep at 220kg and my bicep tore, great just what I needed.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Not up dated for a while.
> 
> Training been going good and strength was coming back to my arm/shoulder nicely well until tonight anyway.
> 
> Started dead lifting again as pain in shoulder had gone. Weights were feeling light and was thinking a new PB was on the cards maybe 270-280kg. That's was until the 3rd rep at 220kg and my bicep tore, great just what I needed.


Sh*t mate bad luck!! Thought you'd been quiet like.

How longs that going to take to heal??


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Sh*t mate bad luck!! Thought you'd been quiet like.
> 
> How longs that going to take to heal??


No idea really, hoping 6 to 7 weeks. A lad down the gym did his about 6 months ago with he same weight as me as it goes then won his first powerlifting comp 7 to 8 weeks later, I think i'm going to see him to see what he did to recover as I've no idea were to start at theb minute.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Quick update on tore bicep.

Bicep looks like it's fallen forward and about a inch back from my elbow. Feels very tight to straighten arm but very little pain now and good movement. A little pain if I try to lift anything heavier then maybe 10kg.

It's been less than a week since I tore it and wasn't expecting to be able to move it by now so happy with how things are so far.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained upper body today to see how my arm was. Mainly machine pressing and some rowing movements, kept it light and high reps (20-30).

Tried to do some DB curls just with 10kg weights and was out repped by my girlfriend.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Bruise is starting to go down.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Arm may be **** but legs and back are in good form.

Hit PB on squat tonight of 260kg, form was off a little but not that bad. That matches my dead lift so will have to work on that when arm is better.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Arm may be **** but legs and back are in good form.
> 
> Hit PB on squat tonight of 260kg, form was off a little but not that bad. That matches my dead lift so will have to work on that when arm is better.


Monstrous squatting mate!

How long do you feel it will be before your arm heals up?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Monstrous squatting mate!
> 
> How long do you feel it will be before your arm heals up?


No idea really I'm hoping 6 to 8 weeks. Did some real light pressing and rowing yesterday with good movement and no pain so just going to take it workout at a time and see how thing go.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not logged for a while.

Been getting my training back up and running after my tore bicep and things are going good, strength is almost back in most lifts.

Bench back up to 150kg x 6, can Bent over row 160kg and had 60kg DBs up on shoulder press for 3 reps last week. Cant DB bicep curl very well but its getting better.

Training chest tonight and I'm going to start to log sessions again.

Not deadlifted yet as I couldn't get my head round it but going to start again this weekend.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and biceps last night.

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 6 felt easy so went for 160

160kg x 2 + 1 with slight spot. would have hoped for 4 as 140 felt easy but it was the first time I've had this weight up since my bad arm so happy with how things are going.

DB incline press

57kg x 8

62kg x 6

62kg x 6 + 1 with sight spot on bad arm side.

Incline fly

35kg x 10

37kg x 8

37kg x 7 drop to 27kg x 8

straight arm fly machine

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

stack x 8

Decline press station

40kg per side rep to failure 2 sets (about 20)

Biceps

barbell curl

35kg x 12 (3sets)

DB curl

20kg x 10 (3 sets)

this is so easy for my right arm but left is a right struggle. But its getting there I couldn't even curl 3 months back.

Hammer curl

22kg x 10 (3 sets)

Breathing been quite bad of late so thought it was time to start doing some cardio and get fitness levels up, not done any in about 3-4 years but I do have a very active job.

Well I thought I would mange about 10 minute then drop, but 30 minutes in on level 14 on the cross trainer I thought i'm not as bad thought I was. Also quite enjoyed it so will be keeping it up.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Saturday Shoulders

DB shoulder press

40kg x 12

55kg x 8

57kg x 5 dropped to 40kg x 8

would have liked 8 at 57kg as 55kg was not to bad at all and I managed 4 at 60kg last week.

Seated side raises.

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

22kg x 9

Bent over rear delts single arm. super set with standing side raises

25kg x 12 + 15kg x 12

25kg x 12 + 15kg x 12

27kg x 10 + 15kg x 10

Standing military press

60kg to failure x 2 sets

Sunday trained with the other half which we don't normally as one as the kids why the other trains, But we took the kids down with us as it quite on a Sunday.

We are going to make more time to train together.

Squat

140kg x 15

160kg x 15

160kg x 12

found this really hard as I'm use to low reps and heavy weights. Going to switch to high reps for a while.

Hack squat

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

160kg x 15

Leg ext

40kg x 10 (3 sets)

lying leg curl

stack x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Day off work tomorrow so going to be training in the morning with the other half.

Will be chest as usual but high reps lower weight as I find I don't have the energy first thing in the morning to go heavy but will be a nice change.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So much for keeping this up to date. will try a little harder.

Training legs later today with the other half.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Wednesday leg training.

Squats

140kg x 15

160kg x 15

160kg x 15

easier than last week will up weight next session

Leg extension

40kg x 12 ( 4 sets )

Leg curl

stack x 15 (4 sets)

Hamstring raises (I think that's what there called)

me x 12

me + 20kg x 12 (2 sets)

Yesterday Chest and biceps

Bench press

100kg x 12

140kg x 7

150kg x 5

Incline bench

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

incline fly

35kg x 8

37kg x 8

37kg x 5 + drop to 25kg x 6

Cable cross over

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10 + drop to 25kg x10

Biceps

Preacher curl Station

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

Seated DB curl

20kg x 10 (2 sets)

Hammer curl

25kg x 10 (2 sets)

Right arm finds this so easy but left is still struggling, but it is getting stronger so just got to keep at it.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back and triceps last night.

Back

Wide grip pull down

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

85kg x 9

Seated low pulley hammer grip row

90kg x 10

Had a bigish twinge in my right shoulder on about the 7 rep. Went to start next set could feel some thing not right in shoulder so dropped weight right down and repped instead.

65kg x 16

65kg x 15

T bar row hammer grip

110kg x 12

would normally work up to 130kg here but didn't wont to hurt shoulder. Trying to stay injury free this year.

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Straight arm pull down

65kg x 12

stack x 12

stack x 12

Triceps

Tricep push down

70kg x 20

stack x 15

stack x 14

Dips

me x 20

couldn't find belt to add weight, arms were still a little beat from chest the day before so probably a good thing.

me x 18

me x 16


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs yesterday.

Wasn't the greatest workout as both myself and the other half were both feeling ****ty and full of cold. But we just pushed through and feeling much better today.

Squats

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

180kg x 8

200kg x 7

would of liked at least 2 more reps on last 2 sets but with been full of cold and we trained at 10:30 in the morning, really didn't have the energy store for it.

Leg curl

stack x 15 (3 sets)

Straight leg dead lifts with Dumbbells

60kg (each hand 120kg) x 12

65kg (each hand 130kg) x 12

70kg (each hand 140kg) x 10


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Not going to be able to make it to the gym this week as I got way to much on, so next session will probably be Saturday but will try to make it Friday if I can.

Will give me a bit of time to fully shake of this cold, hopefully.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Not going to be able to make it to the gym this week as I got way to much on, so next session will probably be Saturday but will try to make it Friday if I can.
> 
> Will give me a bit of time to fully shake of this cold, hopefully.


I missed the gym yesterday as I sat down at 5pm and fell asleep until 7 this morning


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I missed the gym yesterday as I sat down at 5pm and fell asleep until 7 this morning


Some early night that mate, I thought I went to bed early 9:30 must nights.

How's the leg now are you able to train it fully yet.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Some early night that mate, I thought I went to bed early 9:30 must nights.
> 
> How's the leg now are you able to train it fully yet.


I'm usually a 10pm bed time kinda guy

It's healed up fine and seems to be holding out well gradually building my strength up to where is was think I may have surpassed pre injuries levels so pretty happy.

Just got a large indent in my left quad from the scar which is annoying


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained Chest on Friday can't remember numbers now but much the same as week before except hit 9 reps at 140kg on bench press.

Back on Saturday

Wide arm pull down

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

Bent over row

150kg x 10

160kg x 8

180kg x 8 4 plate s a side really happy with this.

T bar row (hammer grip)

6 plates x 10

6.5 plates x 10

7 plates x 8

Straight arm pull down

Stack x 15

stack +10 x 12

stack +20 x 8 drop to stack x 8

Sunday trained with the Amanda (Other Half)

Trained in the morning so lighter weight and higher reps

Shoulder press

32kg x 15

42kg x 15

45kg x 12

Seated side raises

17.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 10 drop to 12.5 kg x 8

Single arm bent over rear delts

22.5kg x 15 (3 sets)

Biceps

Preacher curl (cables)

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

Seated DB curl

20kg x 10 (2 sets)

Hammer curl

25kg x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

After a year of injuries last year finally at a point were I feel I'm staring to make progress again.

A couple of pic of were I'm at now.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Should have been training legs today but its my little lads first sports day and I really don't want to miss it.

Its also Amanda's birthday so going to the in-laws for a party tea. Then home to set up Amanda's birthday present (A Squat Rack) and yes this is what she asked me for, not what I thought I would get her so I can use it.

Legs tomorrow then.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

up date.

Friday chest

Bench press

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

150kg x 5

incline bench

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

130kg x 5 drop to 100kg x 5 drop to 60kg x 8

incline fly

3 sets of 35kg x 8

press machine

40kg per side 2 sets to failure

Sunday legs

Squat

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 6

felt strong on last set was going to go for a PB but none of the lads I would trust to spot me were on the gym and I don't think Amanda would have been able too.

Leg extensions

4 sets numbers?

legs curl

4 sets 15 reps stack

straight legs dead lift

140kg x 10

180kg x 10 x 2 sets

Haven't dead lifted since I did my bicep and these felt heavy. will start working on these again now.

Did some biceps at the end.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Back on Tuesday

Wide arm pull down

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

Bent over row

150kg x 10

160kg x 8

180kg x 8

T bar row (hammer grip)

6 plates x 10

6.5 plates x 10

7 plates x 8

Straight arm pull down

Stack x 15

stack +10 x 12

stack +20 x 8 drop to stack x 8

Shoulders on Wednesday

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

57kg x 7

Seated side raises

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 10 drop to 12.5 kg x 8

Single arm bent over rear delts

25kg x 12 (3 sets)

Up right row.

60kg x 12 (3 sets)


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest last night

Bench press

120kg x 5

140kg x 6

150kg x 6

Incline bench

110kg x 8

130kg x 8

140kg x 4 drop to 100kg x 6 drop to 60kg x 10

Incline fly

35kg x 8 (2 sets)

35kg x 6 drop to 25kg x 8

Plate loaded press machine

40kg per side x failure (2 sets)

Triceps.

wide grip push down.

70kg x12

80kg x10

90kg x8

single arm push down#

30kg x 8 (2 sets)

reverse grip push down

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 8 drop to 50kg x 8 drop to 35kg x 8 (2 Sets)


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Need some help guys. Used to be overweight but with some muscle lost pretty much all my weight and muscle weighting in at 200 pounds 6'7 inches tall 28 years old. 4 weeks im 211 pounds and feel much stronger. Obviously with full time work and going to school part time its difficult making time to cook proper meals but I get in about 2,500-3,000 calories a day with about 200-300 grams of protein. I also hit the gym for at least 1 hour 4 days a week. Started DBOL 40mg a day 4 weeks ago got 1 more week of it left but only seen a 10 pound gain that includes injecting t400 300mg every 5 days for 3 weeks now. my question is after 8 more weeks of injecting t400 and test e how long should I take a break before starting back up on my 2nd cycle? and should I take any PCTs knowing I want to do another cycle? any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Tried out a new Gym that's just opened up near me IFBB Pro Wendy McCready Planet fitness and I must say it was very nice.

Me and Amanda went to try it out on Sunday as she had a free to train weekend, All very good Hammer strength machines and very well set out.

Will be training there again tonight for a back session.


----------

